# Amano Shrimp And Diatom Algae



## KurtG

Here it's two otos for the price of one Amano. 

Diatoms burn out too, I'd have been more convinced had the behavior been observed, but I think there is more at play than one Amano. The no sign anywhere has me suspicious.


----------



## moogoo

2 otos for one amano here too. I happen to enjoy the oto team behavior. But i'd be interested in more evidence


----------



## CmLaracy

hahahaha omg that stinks for you guys, Amano's are a buck a pop over here, only $1!


----------



## plantbrain

They do eat diatoms and keep plants very clean of them.
Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## Homer_Simpson

plantbrain said:


> They do eat diatoms and keep plants very clean of them.
> Regards,
> Tom Barr


Thanks for confirming that Tom 

I am not "BSing" when I say that the tank looks like it has been bleached clean and spotless, within 3 days of adding the Amano. Yeah I know that Diatoms have a life span and the silicates in the water that the diatoms feed on eventually become depleted. What proof do I have and how can I be 100% sure that it was the Amano? I don't, no more than can I prove that the diatom disappeared as a result of silicate exhaustion. 

The only possible way to prove this would be to set up two tanks side by side, same size, same plants, same substrate, same filtration, same fish, one with an Amano shrimp and one without one and run for the same duration. If the one with the Amano develops no diatoms and the one without does, I think we can safely say that the Amano played a role in preventing diatom algae.

 Sorry, guys as much as I would love to volunteer to do this, I cannot keep more than one tank at work, so for those that are looking for more proof or are not convinced, you can always test/experiment for yourself and see what you discover. :icon_roll


----------



## ZooTycoonMaster

Don't Amano Shrimp eat plants if there's no algae present?


----------



## Homer_Simpson

ZooTycoonMaster said:


> Don't Amano Shrimp eat plants if there's no algae present?


Lol, I hope it's dead plant matter only. The peppered cory catfish in the tank does get a algae wafer every second day, so hopefully Amano has some left over.


----------



## KurtG

Eating diatoms and clearing a problem are two different things. You spoke about going from infested to solved. To me, that speaks bloom exhaustion- and it doesn't have to just be the exhaustion of silicates.


----------



## Homer_Simpson

KurtG said:


> Eating diatoms and clearing a problem are two different things. You spoke about going from infested to solved. To me, that speaks bloom exhaustion- and it doesn't have to just be the exhaustion of silicates.


My initial post about the potential value of Amano Shrimp consuming diatom algae. Not a debate as to what the causes of diatom algae are. If you want to get into the debate about what causes diatom algae and whether Amano Shrimp are of any value in clearing it, set up a controlled tanks with and without Amanos and demonstrate it to me scientifically, *please*(controlled experiments and not quoted literature which does not even consistent in agreement as to what causes diatom aglae). What I can tell you as that I have several tanks set up in my home. The only difference between them is size, otherwise many of the parameters are pretty much the same, and with all things being equal(same silicate rich tap water, same lighting, fert dosing, etc.,), I have yet to see even the beginnings of any diatom in tanks where I have Amano Shrimp and some tanks are set up where there was no algae bloom within the 4-6 week period were it is said to appear for many. I have also kept aquariums for over 9 years, am aware of the different theories regarding diatoms, set up many aquariums, watched them cycle and develop diatoms and watch the diatom clear on its own. In those cases the disappearance wasn't a tank becoming spotless in 3 days but a gradual decline after another one to two weeks when it subsided. I also had a 40 gallon tank that was full cycled(as per water parameters), nine years running, that defied all conventional theory and wisdom by developing stubborn diatom algae eventhough the factors documented in the literature would not support its occurence. It never went away on its own or "burn out" as you put it. It was only the SAE, Bristlenose Pleco, and Otocat that teamed up to consume it. I would have loved to put Amano Shrimp in the tank, but my Kribensis Cichlid would have likely made snacks out of them.

No offense, everyone is entitled to their opinion and I certainly have no issues with you offering your own opinion. If you want to try Amanos to deal with diatom algae, go right ahead. If you don't, I could give a r*ts a$$. For me, based on what I have seen with diatom algae and amano shrimp in my tanks combined with the fact that someone like Tom Barr(Good Lord, the guy has set up more tanks, experimented with more things than anyone could ever do in a lifetime being in this hobby) would confirm the value of Amano shrimp when it comes to diatom algae and that is convincing enough for me. And let's not forgot Amano Takishi(the guy who the shrimp were named after) who has set up several tanks and who stocks them with Amano Shrimp from the start to prevent algae - seems to work for him(no diatom algae). Take it for what it's worth, agree, disagree, it doesn't really matter to me. No one is holding a gun to your head and saying that you should put Amano Shrimp in your tank to consume diatom algae. If you are critical of this, then don't bother with Amano shrimp and use whatever method you find works best for you to deal with or prevent diatom algae.


----------



## waterfaller1

I wish they would eat BBA and thread algae...:icon_frow


----------



## plantbrain

KurtG said:


> Eating diatoms and clearing a problem are two different things. You spoke about going from infested to solved. To me, that speaks bloom exhaustion- and it doesn't have to just be the exhaustion of silicates.


Haha, no, but Si limitation does not occur in aquariums, unless you specifically try that and I have a client who did.
Didn't work.

Tap water has it, so adding pure RO/DI, with Si remover would be a method.
But the levels are very low and plants leach all sorts of stuff.
So the plants will leach pretty much anything an alga might need.

Ottos, Amano shrimp are very effective for epiphytes.
Swishing the tank around often is as well, knocks most of them off plants.

Regards, 
Tom Barr


----------



## KurtG

You didn't read what I wrote.


----------



## Complexity

Interesting occurrence. I have 6 amano shrimp in my 20long tank, and it seems mine have not acquired a taste for diatoms.

They DO love algae wafers, though. They'll grab an entire wafer right from under a swarm of fish and then swim, wafer in claws, up to a high spot and eat away!

Perhaps this is why my shrimp aren't into diatoms? :icon_lol:

I now break up even the small algae wafers just to be sure everyone gets a fair chance at getting some.

My amanos did a nice job on the little bit of green hair algae I had at the time, but not much else algae-wise. They do like to keep the place clean by getting food out of places such as java moss. But I have never had the good fortune of my amano shrimp even noticing the diatoms in the tank.


----------

